
The US Military Is Making Lasers Create Voices Out of Thin Air - ycnews
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2018/03/us-military-making-lasers-create-voices-out-thin-air/146824/
======
bitwize
Goodto see that Project Blue Beam is still on track. All hail the Illuminati!

